# Fully qualified LVBR/HVBR



## Puma 230 Tiger sq (Jan 24, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction plz. I'm fully qualified in Light/Heavy Vehicle Body Repair and Refinishing and was wondering how to set up and/or contact potential employers in oz. As we know a job prospect is healthier than flyin half the world with nothin.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Puma 230 Tiger sq said:


> I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction plz. I'm fully qualified in Light/Heavy Vehicle Body Repair and Refinishing and was wondering how to set up and/or contact potential employers in oz. As we know a job prospect is healthier than flyin half the world with nothin.


Short of just googling Vehicle Repairers I'd reckon making contact with some major Insurance Companies could get you some lists.
AAMI is a major ins. company, RACQ, NRMA, RACV being the auto associations for the more populous east coast and they also have their Insurance businesses.

If you put a .com.au after the auto associations you'll get their web sites.
Try an email to them and see how you go.

Some of larger main auto dealerships also run their own vehicular repair shops, GMH, Ford and Toyota being key light vehicle companies.


----------



## Puma 230 Tiger sq (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks wanderer. I never thought of Googling the places. Kinda daft as I had to Google this site at the start!


----------

